# Furniture Training



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck in the training her to stay off the furniture. The only thing I can think of is something like a scat mat or everytime she gets up pick her up and put her back on the floor. 
I gave up not having them on the couch.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

What is a scat mat?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YEAH NEW PUPPY!!!

We had a lot of luck using mouse traps. They are cheap. The snap stings but for a golden it doesn't do damage if it were to catch their toes. Usually the noise scares them off and they never go near again. We don't even set ours anymore. My dog see a mouse trap and stay away. They are useful for magazines, thresholds you don't want crossed, etc too. 

The only thing I wanted to add is consistency. You need to be firm on your standing about the furniture. My dogs are allowed on the furniture, in the basement but they had to understand it is a priviledge not a right! Once they understand that, then you can allow them on the couch "if you so choose". My dogs always "ask" before getting up and they know if we are eating, don't ask. We did not let them up for several months, like I said they understood off limits first. My dogs would never in a million years get on the living room furniture, they know that is off limits. The basement couch is ok for dogs. Goldens in particular I find very smart and willing to please. So if you are clear with what you desire they usually follow suit quite happily. 

Funny story when Teddi was younger she would get doing ZOOMIES around the basement couch, then suddenly cut left or right (depending on her direction) leap and jump on the couch. This was off limits for her at this time. So I had several "set" mouse traps for her next try sitting next to me. Sure enough she was zipping around as fast as her feet could carry her then leaped into the air like "super Teddi". She landed on one of the traps and it closed on her fore arm. She didn't act scared, she didn't yelp, she just sat there holding up her arm, looking at this thing on her arm like "how did this get here?" I looked at DH and said "I think we will need bigger traps" LOL She never went near it again even though she did not seemed bothered by the encounter.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

PS Maya's Mom, I live in Livonia! Hi neighbor!!! :wave::wavey:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This has some different training items:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/pet_supplies.cfm?c=3307+18170


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tessie has never been on the couch or a living room chair even once. Really. 
The couple times she tried we just told her to get down and she did. 
That said, the kids and I spend plenty of time on the floor with her so she doesn't feel she's missing anything.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh I'm sorry I'm definitely no help  We had a "no on the furniture" policy which lasted for about 4-5 months. After that I got MY way hahah!! I'd much rather have my cuddly puppers up with me!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Best bet is to prevent her from even trying to get up there. No unsupervised time near off-limits furniture. WHen she tries to jump up, sound horribly concerned (Oh noooo!!! OFF!) as you lift her back to the floor and praise the INSTANT her feet are on the ground. Also, avoid gray areas. If she's not allowed on the couch, don't allow her to drape her front end on the couch, etc.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

one main word.....CONSISTENCY!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

teach her to go to a place of her own will help too...
A mat or dog bed that you can bring near you...


----------

